
Vernā Myers joins Netflix in new VP role focused on inclusion - bretthellman
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/29/verna-myers-netflix/
======
DoofusOfDeath
I'm curious if this will affect Netflix's reputation of retaining only top-
notch technical staff.

